# Why do modern TV/Netflix series cut away the moment a werewolf/shapeshifter starts transforming?



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

I honestly hate that so much, because I get hyped to watch a potentially awesome transformation and they don't even show it..!!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Cause it looks kind if gross to see a dude's body morph like that so the just skip it.


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

I mean I love transformations, werewolves especially, and I hate when a guy turns into a werewolf and they don't even let me see it, just some sounds and boom, wolf. Or worse the guy lunges, transforms instantly, and I'm left feeling ripped off


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Most people don't have a transformation fetish.>:.O


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

It also just feels lazy that they do that so much.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

They likely also don't want to waste time every time they transform.

This ain't Sailor Moon.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

if its a common thing, then its a lot of cgi effort to do, when for many its only the end states that matter


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, but one show in particular, _Titans, _has NEVER shown Gar transform. Fucking never. He always hides, or it cuts away


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> Yeah, but one show in particular, _Titans, _has NEVER shown Gar transform. Fucking never. He always hides, or it cuts away


That's just because that's a shit show.

wanna see beast boy transform ALL the time? Watch the Teen Titans animated series (not Go. Fuck Go).


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, both of the animated ones show it, but the one time we have an opportunity to see an awesome CGI beast boy transformation, they're too lazy to do it


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> Yeah, both of the animated ones show it, but the one time we have an opportunity to see an awesome CGI beast boy transformation, they're too lazy to do it


i don't know exactly what goes into all cgi stuff, but that sounds like it would be really hard to pull off, and for a group of people who does not do or think about it often, it would likely come out as  low quality


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Again, because the show sucks. 

ALWAYS watch the animated DC stuff. DC can't do live-action but their animation game in on POINT.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

they are different skills


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i don't know exactly what goes into all cgi stuff, but that sounds like it would be really hard to pull off, and for a group of people who does not do or think about it often, it would likely come out as  low quality


They could just hire a CGI artist from the Underworld franchise, or 2019 Hellboy, or Van Helsing....


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 29, 2022)

Recently saw instances of this in Wednesday, still super good tho


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

IJustWantUpdates said:


> They could just hire a CGI artist from the Underworld franchise, or 2019 Hellboy, or Van Helsing....


not always as easy as it sounds given how these companies operate,  it also has to fit the theme and other story parts of the show... not sure the specific case we are talking about


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 29, 2022)

Nothing specific, just transformations in general getting cut off out of what feels to me like laziness


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

ok... also gettinf a bit tired, so no more comments for today


----------



## Ash Sukea (Dec 10, 2022)

I’m suspecting cost cutting  Or budgetary concerns might have something to do with it. ////
What about The Order?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

It saves work. Simples.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 10, 2022)

Time and money spent on extra animations = not worth it.


----------

